# k2 Slayblade vs Ride Machete vs LibTech T.Rice C2 BTX



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Im gonna get one of these.. Any opinions?

Ive done mad research and i love all 3 of these boards... Just looking for a reason to push me over the edge to 1 of the 3.. Im feeling all of them pretty equally.

Anyone have a reason why one over the others??


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

im not apposed to never summer either.. dont know much about em.. but from my riding style the legacy, heritage or the SL- R... might fit as well..


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

haven't did alot of research on those three boards but i am looking into the legacy-r from NS b/c of the three year warrenty, quality of the boards and found one for cheap. =D can't say anything about those boards yet but ima check them out now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

*bump*



Chainsaw said:


> bump.......


bumpppp.................


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I haven't ridden the other boards but I'm absolutely in love with my 157 C2 T.Rice. I just got it so I've only taken it out once but after only a few runs I was charging a lot harder than on my old board, it's very stable but still maneuverable and it really stomps landings. Hope that helps


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've tried all but the TRice. I highly favor the Machete. The Slayblade's 0 camber is cool and all, but it just isn't as fun as the Machete. If you can handle fast boards and love to bomb down runs, the Machete will do the job. This board had great edge to edge control and had 0 chatter when bombing steep, icy runs. It also had a very satisfying amount of pop. Popping off natural features was a joy.

I hear great things about the TRice though. If I needed another all-mountain board, the Machete would be it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> I've tried all but the TRice. I highly favor the Machete. The Slayblade's 0 camber is cool and all, but it just isn't as fun as the Machete. If you can handle fast boards and love to bomb down runs, the Machete will do the job. This board had great edge to edge control and had 0 chatter when bombing steep, icy runs. It also had a very satisfying amount of pop. Popping off natural features was a joy.
> 
> I hear great things about the TRice though. If I needed another all-mountain board, the Machete would be it.



I heard great things about the Slayblade and heard it bombs runs pretty well. and i hear the 0 cam and harshmellow are awesome.
I thought the Machete might be a board more for all mountain but with a park specific focus, am i wrong here?  

I want a board that just straight up fuckin RIPS.. big kickers when i need to hit em but nothin that im gonna take into the park unless its to launch off of a booter.. 
my main focus is to point the nose straight down and carve the mountain in half and possibly catch airs offa shit on the way down..


Ive been wanting that T.Rice but never pulled the trigger at the begining of the year and ended up with a btx which is fine until it got stolen.

i also hear good things about the NS heritage and Slr

im just stuck on what to grab..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Machete is leaning towards the park, but this board just rips all-mountain. Slimewalls! Harsmellow is definitely good from K2's camp. For a K2, I'd rather get the Turbo Dream or DarkStar. Still, I enjoyed the Machete a lot more than the Slayblade.

I do perform freestyle moves on the mountain though so that could be the reason why I loved it so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> The Machete is leaning towards the park, but this board just rips all-mountain. Slimewalls! Harsmellow is definitely good from K2's camp. For a K2, I'd rather get the Turbo Dream or DarkStar. Still, I enjoyed the Machete a lot more than the Slayblade.
> 
> I do perform freestyle moves on the mountain though so that could be the reason why I loved it so much.


the turbo dream is a reverse cam board right.. and as much as id like to ride in pow i live in the east coast and ride in ice and man made most of the time.. i think the turbo dream might be better suited in back country or big mountain.


My TRS was a reverse cam and im thinking i want a little in that area.. so if it is reverse cam i want it to have a little camber as well..

decisions decisions...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I live in Michigan. You aren't going to get much shittier than that. Turbo dream is steeze. Rockers aren't just for powder btw. Besides, a lot of these boards have technology to compensate for icey conditions.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a machete and absolutely love it...such a fun board. I may do park in the future but for right now it's an all mountain board. It's really hard to explain what it's like to ride it..just playful/fun and gives you tons of room for error. I've ridden in a lot of different snow conditions and I've had zero issues. I riden some of my friends boards and it seems the Machete you can get by with a few mistakes here and there and it doesn't bite you. It's definitely one of those things where I was a bit hesitant to purchase but afterwards feel it was an awesome choice/no regrets.


----------

